# Multi-Projekt mit Gradle



## Psypsy (15. Apr 2014)

Moin (oder besser gute Nacht),

ich will ein Multi-Projekt erstellen und das ganze dann mit Gradle bauen / verwalten.

Ich bekomme es nicht hin die Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Projekten zu bestimmen.
Ich habe jetzt einiges ausprobiert, aber nicht zum laufen bekommen.

Im Gegensatz zu den Beispielen, in der Gradle Dokumentation und den im Internet, besteht mein Projekt nicht aus einem Hauptprojekt und mehreren Subprojekten:

Hauptpro
+sub1
++build.gradle
+sub2
++build.gradle
build.gradle
settings.gradle
....

sondern aus mehreren Projekten:
Pro1
+build.gradle
+settings.gradle
Pro2
+build.gradle
Pro3
+build.gradle
.....

Ein übergeordnetes Projekt zu erstellen ist keine Option!
Wie bekomme ich es hin das Pro1 alle anderen kennt und das Pro2 eine direkte Abhängigkeit zu dem Pro3 hat.

Könnt hier mir eine Richtung oder ein Beispiel geben.
Ich benutze Eclipse 4.3, Gradle 1.11 und Java.


----------



## Psypsy (19. Mai 2014)

includeFlat ist die Antwort die ich gesucht hatte!
Falls das jemand braucht.

Trotzdem Danke


----------

